# MUFE HD foundation 170 vs 173?!?



## diaanz (Apr 5, 2014)

I have been using the 173 for a while now and I was happy with it until I happened to stop by at a MUFE counter to check out some of their HD blushes and the MUA/SA caught me at the foundation section and told me that I should try out 170 because it would look perfect on me.. When I told her that I use the 173 she said they are not very different but in her opinion the 170 would work better on me. Let me just say that I don't really trust these ladies because, not to generalize or anything, not all of them them are have the buyers best interests at heart. I think sometimes they just want us buy products irrespective of whether it suits us or not.

  However this lady (who was really nice!) sensing my reluctance (read suspicion) sat me down and proceeded to apply them both on me. She tried 170 on one side and 173 on the other with the HD primer 4 (the colour correcting one) and to my surprise the 170 actually looked slightly better. it made my face look brighter without making it look ashy which was not a massive difference and unless you looked at me face carefully you wouldn't be able to tell I was wearing two different shades of foundations.I walked away confused and after much deliberation at home I decided it was because she used the colour correcting primer, which was quite orange-y to start with, that this happened (I myself use the colourless HD one). So i went back another day and requested that she try both on me again but this time with the colourless one and to my surprise the result was still the same albeit a little less orange-y.

  So now I'm just flummoxed! Has anyone else had this problem?!?


----------



## gildedangel (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm sorry if I've misunderstood, but what's the problem? You can just finish your bottle of 173 and switch to 170 after that if you like it better.


----------



## diaanz (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm three quarters way through the 173 and I guess the problem is while I myself don't see a huge difference when I look at myself (in any lighting) others I asked always picked the 170. I am of Indian origin and the mentality amongst most people of my background is that the fairer you look the better it is. I disagree and just want the closest possible match to my original skin colour. So the next time I repurchase I would just like to be sure I am getting just that but I honestly can't seem to decide. I figured someone in here was bound to have faced similar problems and could help? Does that make sense at all?!?


----------



## gildedangel (Apr 5, 2014)

That makes much more sense, thanks for clarifying! Really picking a foundation color is a personal decision and you should pick the foundation that you think matches your skin the best. Maybe you could get a sample of 170 from the MUFE counter and try it at home to help you decide. If you get a sample, you could even mix the 2 foundations to see if you can find an even closer match to your skin. You could also post a picture with both foundations on if you want opinions on which is a better match, but it sounds like you've already had a range of opinions. Really it sounds like you can't go wrong with either foundation if they are so close on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I've definitely been matched to more than one foundation shade in the same range (I'm quite pale) and I always just pick the one that I think looks better on me. The great thing about it is that if one shade is sold out I can just go with the other shade in a pinch.


----------



## diaanz (Apr 6, 2014)

Would appreciate your take @shontay07108..


----------

